# My hedgie ran away



## Zee (Feb 5, 2010)

Well.... she didn't exactly run away.... she's more like... hiding.

Ok... my cat broke her cage. I have a C&C cage and the cat somehow, during the night last night.... broke the top and bottom.

I heard the crash sometime in the wee hours this morning.... then I listened.... and I heard Puff start up on her wheel again. I didn't think much of it and went back to sleep. After I got up, I discovered the broken cage, and no hedgie.

I serached all morning... could not find her. I had to leave for work, so I shut all the doors and turned off the lights, hoping to catch her awake when I got home.

Nope. Still missing. I found one little bit of hedgie poo in my kitchen... and still no other sign of her. I'm sure she will come out tonight when I go to bed, but how can I catch her?

Oi, and I'm recontructing her cage and making it 100% cat proof. (I'm guessing the cat wanted the hedgie food)


----------



## TheSmilingToast (Jan 7, 2010)

Algy somehow managed to get loose the other night in my room and I found him INSIDE a shoebox...










...could Puff have crawled into a box or something? I didn't even look inside the boxes as I was frantically pulling things out look for mine, thinking he'd just be, like, under something or beside it. I hope you find her!! Try maybe leaving some food out in a central area?


----------



## Zee (Feb 5, 2010)

I checked the boxes on the floor... and she wasn't in them. 
I checked the entire floor area in each room and under furniture and appliances...
I checked cushions in the couch and chair... 

I'm starting to get anxious. 

I don't think she is in danger from my other pets... and she can't get out of the apartment... I just don't want her to get stuck somewhere and not be able to get out.... especially if I can't find her... 

How can I lose her after one week? I'll bait her tonight, and count how many kibble I leave for her... at least I will be able to know if she's hiding...


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Make sure you turn the heat up as well. Last thing you want is for her to find a drafty spot to sleep in and end up hibernating. 

And put the food on top of a plastic bag, so you can hear the wrinkles.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4429&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=kitchen+hedgehog

That link is to another thread that is similar to yours. Perhaps the suggestions in it will help you.


----------



## Zee (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help!

The "trap" I set for her last night worked. About 4:00 a.m., I heard her wheel spinning. I got up and there she was... looking at me like... "hey. turn off the light."

I still have no idea where she hid. 

I'm just glad she's safe and back in her cage. Thank you, loud wheels! XD


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Excellent news! Gotta love when they give you the turn off the light look.. 

Hitch does that all the time when we go in to visit him in his room and he just stops dead in his wheel and gives us the evil eye 

R.


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

That's great!! I can't believe the cat broke the cage...lol
I hope I don't ever loose mine... I'll probably not let him on my floor unless...
A- I'm in a small, unescapable room
or
B- He's (or she's) in a playpen
Can't wait, just about...3-5 months!! Ugh. Too far away!! 
hr


----------



## Zee (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, I know.... the wait can be terrible. Just over three weeks and I get my baby boy!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that the little one is safe and sound. I had terrible thoughts of what might be happening to her.


----------

